# Nonsensical Bullpucky.



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 1, 2015)

Ever wonder why handicapped seating is required to be evenly dispersed in a seating venue such as a stadium or theater, but handicapped parking must be in the premium VIP closest to entries?

I've wondered that.

Brent.


----------



## steveray (Sep 1, 2015)

You ever wonder why they call em "apartments" when they are all stuck together?


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 1, 2015)

You ever wonder why you park in a driveway and drive on a parkway?


----------



## steveray (Sep 1, 2015)

But seriously....Equal viewing opportunities and making it easier to get into and out of the building (equal effort to someone more able)....Conarb is going to kill me but it is all about attempting to equalize the experience.


----------



## conarb (Sep 1, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> But seriously....Equal viewing opportunities and making it easier to get into and out of the building (equal effort to someone more able)....Conarb is going to kill me but it is all about attempting to equalize the experience.


No not you too Steve, I never saw you as a Communist egalitarian.


----------



## steveray (Sep 1, 2015)

conarb said:
			
		

> No not you too Steve, I never saw you as a Communist egalitarian.


Not saying I necessarily agree...just stating my belief of the intent....I believe in the working class which currently gets screwed by capitalism and socialism, and no free rides for anyone...


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Ever wonder why handicapped seating is required to be evenly dispersed in a seating venue such as a stadium or theater, but handicapped parking must be in the premium VIP closest to entries?I've wondered that.
> 
> Brent.


Not everyone can afford court side and fifty yard and home plate tickets like over paid contractors!

Or is that over paid public employees?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 1, 2015)

> but handicapped parking must be in the premium VIP closest to entries?


Not necessarily

 1106.6 Location.Accessible parking spaces shall be located on the shortest accessible route of travel from adjacent parking to an accessible building entrance

Trying to create an accessible route on a sloped lot may dictate the HC parking be 5 or 6 spaces away from the door.

To quote a FHA accessibility instructor who uses a wheelchair daily.

" I would rather traverse 50 ft of level surface then a 5 ft ramp"


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 1, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Not necessarily 1106.6 Location.Accessible parking spaces shall be located on the shortest accessible route of travel from adjacent parking to an accessible building entrance
> 
> Trying to create an accessible route on a sloped lot may dictate the HC parking be 5 or 6 spaces away from the door.
> 
> ...


That makes sense on some limited area like a professional office area, but what about a Home Depot parking lot where 20 spaces are bunched up at the front door?  Of a warehouse.

Brent.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 1, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Not everyone can afford court side and fifty yard and home plate tickets like over paid contractors!Or is that over paid public employees?


I wanna be an overpaid contractor. I hear stories.

Brent.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 1, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> but what about a Home Depot parking lot where 20 spaces are bunched up at the front door?  Of a warehouse. Brent.


You can park in the "contractors" reserved spot near the check out on the opposite side of the entry.

Would you rather park close to the entrance and go in with empty hands or park near the exit when you come out with a cart full of materials?


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 1, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> You can park in the "contractors" reserved spot near the check out on the opposite side of the entry. Would you rather park close to the entrance and go in with empty hands or park near the exit when you come out with a cart full of materials?


You've never been to a Home Depot, have you?  

But that's not the point.

Brent.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 1, 2015)

I was there this morning

All the HC space are located at the north entrance, the check out is located in the middle and and south exits/entrance. Pro parking reserved at the south exit/entrance


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 1, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> I was there this morningAll the HC space are located at the north entrance, the check out is located in the middle and and south exits/entrance. Pro parking reserved at the south exit/entrance


Based on observation, I always thought pro parking meant handicapped, Cadillac Escalades, and '87 Hondas.

Brent.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 1, 2015)

Mass, do I detect a chill wind blowing up your kilt?


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 1, 2015)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> Mass, do I detect a chill wind blowing up your kilt?


Anything to cool off that heat!





Brent.


----------

